# 80D vs 77D



## biertje (Dec 8, 2020)

Hi all and apologies for the long post.

A bit of background: When I go on holiday I always like to have 2 bodies with me. Firstly in case of breakage and secondly as it's nice to have 2 different lens options ready to go. I currently shoot with a 760d/T6s, but it's getting a bit old and worn out now. I'm starting to have a few issues with it and suspect it might be nearing the shutter count. I did have a 60d, but I found it too different to the 760d (mostly the button layout) which made switching between cameras so I sold it. I was hoping that the R7 would come out before my next trip, but that release now seems a long way off.  I'm looking for some advice on an interim camera that can act as my main body with the 760d as backup, that won't break the bank too much*.
I don't really want to "downgrade" on the 760D.
I think it's come down to the 80D or the 77D (I assume 77D is just the next gen 760D). They are both similarly priced on the second hand market, and they seem to have very similar features. The only real difference from a photography perspective seems to be that the 80D has a larger body (akin to the 60D) and the 77D has a better processor. 
As I shoot RAW 99% of the time will I notice the better processor? 
Does anyone have an advice or opinions on which one to go for?
Are they much of an upgrade on the 760D? Should I just look to spend less and get another 760D in better shape?

*The other option is to splash out on the 90D and then sell it, but that seems like a bit of an extravagant purchase. Although If I keep either for about 6months I assume I'll probably lose around £150-200 on any of the cameras.


For info:
- Shoot wildlife and landscapes
-Don't use video so no requirement for mic sockets etc
- Would eventually like to upgrade to R7 and a RF full frame so perhaps having the same batteries would help.
- Hard to tell the future, but having one that held its value slightly better so if selling later can recoup the costs.

Thanks and apologies again for the long post and so many questions.


----------



## photoflyer (Dec 8, 2020)

If they really are the same price and you don't mind the little bit of extra size, get the the 80D.  It may have better build quality and better water sealing.


----------



## biertje (Dec 9, 2020)

Thanks. Yes there's not much in it price wise. I'd imagine that the 80D may hold its value better too.
How much difference will the better Digic processor make? I'm really struggling to see the difference between the 760D, 77D and 80D other than some of the extra features.


----------



## photoflyer (Dec 9, 2020)

My understanding is that the T7i, 77D and 80D are identical internally and that the differences revolve around build quality and layout.  I really like the professional class layout cameras like the 80D and I think you will too.

There is a YouTube video out there in which someone compares all three.

I got a T7i as a stop gap until Canon makes the the next generation pro grade crop sensor.  Image quality is very good but I would get the 80D at this point.


----------



## biertje (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi Thanks. I understand that the T7i/800D and the 77D are the same internally, whilst the 77D has a more professional layout with back button focus and 2nd scroll wheel. Both the T7i and 77D have a Digic 7 processor whilst the 80D has a Digic 6. The rest seems fairly similar though. 

Sounds like we're in a similar position then, waiting for the "R7" to come out. I think the 80D would probably be my choice, given that it gives me something different to the T6s/760D with weather sealing.


----------



## photoflyer (Dec 14, 2020)

biertje said:


> Sounds like we're in a similar position then, waiting for the "R7" to come out. I think the 80D would probably be my choice, given that it gives me something different to the T6s/760D with weather sealing.



I have the R6 and it is fantastic.  So I will absolutely get the R7.  Let us know what you do.


----------



## weepete (Dec 14, 2020)

The 80D layout is pretty similar to the 60D, so if you found that awkward go for the 77D. 

One thing I'd miss is the drive and AF mode buttons on the top, but that may not be something you'd miss if you've never had it.


----------

